# Rat chewed through mouse cord.



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

So I left my mouse in their play area(my bed) and I turned around to read something on the computer and then I heard some chirp click sounds I turned around and saw Bi-Zoo chewing on the cord. 

She was probly chewing it for 5 seconds and she basically bit the cord in half.

Why do they do this? Is there some material in the cord that attracts them?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine seem to be attracted to anything rubbery


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they just chew. No reasons, unless they're just testing objects for tastiness. 
Every day I find more things with a little nibble taken out of them... and they always have lab blocks available and they get Suebees a couple times a day, so I know it's not hunger...


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> Mine seem to be attracted to anything rubbery


Ditto.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

phaidraft said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine seem to be attracted to anything rubbery
> ...


If they find anything small thats rubbery they ALWAYS bound off with it. Or try to get a nibble of things too big to move . I wonder why


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

they were just teaching you a valuable lesson 

*everything belongs to them*


so if anything is left out where they can find it or access it, they will do with it as they wish


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Agreed on the rubbery thing, my rats just love blu-tack! I let them out one night only to see they had found a great big ball of blu-tack and were trying to make off with it-luckily I stopped them! I think rats just like to chew...


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

One of the rats chewed my husband's headset. Those little nibblers will chew anything! Even my pants.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh yes definately blu-tack! My boyfriend sometimes has some stuck under the computer desk so it doesn't get lost, seen them run off with that many times lol, they never try to eat it though. Silly boys :lol:


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My rats have chewed a mouse cord, a keyboard cord, headphone cord, speakers cords...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wireless mice and keyboards


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a wireless mouse now


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

laptop power cord, aquarium light cord, extension cords, speaker cords. i have heard horror stories and seen pics of rats that were electrocuted by chewing on live wires so i am very scared my poor dumb babies will get hurt, and i try very hard to keep cords out of their reach, but it seems that nothing is safe. :'(


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

Curtains, bedsheets, posters... They don't seem to like my computer. But then again my camera does an annoying beep whenever anything comes into view so that probably deters them. (annoys the h-e-11 out of me!!!)

the curtains.... ugh. i swear, the cage was a foot away from the wall. must've been a gust of wind and the rat grabbed the curtain through the cage. 

OOOH. The first rat i got, abby, doesn't chew them, but likes to pull my (clean) unmentionables into her cage whenever I let her out. That's when my parents let me talk them into getting me a dresser xD


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

They love cords. That's why we need to be very careful that they never have access to anything that could electrocute them when they chew 

I've lost a mouse, iPod earphones, a set of speakers, and a monitor cord to rattie teeth ^^; Now I keep all the cords of my computer hardware covered in cardboard. That way when they chew, I can hear it and shoo them away XD The earphones were due to my own stupidity though - I set them on top of the cage for a second and then forgot >.< The next morning I looked in the cage and was like "What's all this stringy red and green stuff?" and then I saw the cordless ear buds still on top of the cage because they didn't fit through the hardware cloth :lol:


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mana said:


> The next morning I looked in the cage and was like "What's all this stringy red and green stuff?" and then I saw the cordless ear buds still on top of the cage because they didn't fit through the hardware cloth :lol:


I bet all night they were plotting a way to get them into their cage :lol: "Gotta get those ear buds! Must chew them!!"


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Mana said:


> The next morning I looked in the cage and was like "What's all this stringy red and green stuff?" and then I saw the cordless ear buds still on top of the cage because they didn't fit through the hardware cloth :lol:


LOL. Literally.


----------

